

Concurrency as a natural paradigm - vgnet
http://mue.tideland.biz/2012/04/concurrency-as-natural-paradigm.html

======
willvarfar
my view is that yet another blog post trying to split concurrency from
parallelism is counter productive:
[http://williamedwardscoder.tumblr.com/post/21142396188/stop-...](http://williamedwardscoder.tumblr.com/post/21142396188/stop-
splitting-parallelism-and-concurrency)

If CSP is simply thrust forward as the defacto way of achieving parallelism we
can really move things along.

Because the parallelism vs concurrency split is put forward by people who 'get
it', and they're just bursting to explain to the other 99% who are indifferent
programmers and wouldn't really care about the existing definition of threads
etc anyway.

